# Cheyenne 840 crack



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, our van has been deposited in Grimsby at the factory for the crack to be fixed. We were told to clear out all cupboards on the corresponding side - that included the wall cupboard containing various electronics, the space below the side bench and all the kitchen cupboards and the cooker. We returned home via two buses, two trains and a taxi, taking five and a half hours. We are without our van in prime touring season for two weeks. We have the return journey to look forward to once we get the call. No compensation is offered or expenses reimbursed. When my husband asked politely for a receipt for our £40,000 van he was told "Why are you worrying, we'll take good care of it". So we have no proof they even possess it! I'm sure we have nothing to worry about - let's hope they don't have a fire!
On Monday morning when we handed our keys over, there were two other vans there for inspection for similar cracks - both in for the SECOND time. I wonder how many vans have been back for this repair? I wish I could mobilise all the owners to rise up and as a body we could surely claim expenses at the very least. People we spoke to do not want to pursue it in case it aggravated any future help they might need in the future.
Aggravated...


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I know the feeling having recently took in my 1 year old Apache 700 with damp reading in the side wall.. 4 trains and 6 hours to get there..
I went alone and got a cheap train ticket as I knew they would not pay out...!!
Dealer is a waste of time and I dont even bother with them, if it wasn't for the fact I had a real hefty discount when I bought it I would be a lot more p****ed off... Only comforting thought is with the factory doing the work they cant pass the buck to anyone else..

I heard about the window problem and cracking at corners. Read that it was due to window manufactures changing the design slightly and never telling anyone. Well that's the story I heard...


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Hi. Sorry to hear of your troubles with your Autotrail. Seems Autotrail and Swift are going through a "rough patch" at the moment. Out of interest, how old is your m/hme. Basically they all seem to be made of "sealing wax and string". Thankfully no like problems our Bailey and we hope it stays that way. With every good wish.


----------



## tecchie (Jun 21, 2012)

How old is your van? Never heard of any garage/repair shop ever giving receipts for vehicles, strange thing to ask I would suggest


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hymertastic, I had to do a similar journey a few years ago, do yourself a favour do not use public transport !!

Enterprise car hire do a one way service. there is an enterprise less than 1 mile from the factory site.

Steve


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Tonka, when you say you never bothered with the dealer. why not? They have a legal obligation to get involved with your problem. Your van was under warranty, they would have had no choice other than to deal with it.

Did you pay Autotrail for the work or did they fix it under the warranty?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Annsman said:


> Tonka, when you say you never bothered with the dealer. why not? They have a legal obligation to get involved with your problem. Your van was under warranty, they would have had no choice other than to deal with it.
> 
> Did you pay Autotrail for the work or did they fix it under the warranty?


It's a little complex but here goes.
Van was reg Jan 12 2012, I had plans to Go Morocco Jan 2013.
Week prior to Xmas 2012 I had hab check done at home by NCC member. He found issues and I emailed dealer ( both cust serv and their serv manager) BUT also pencilled in Autotrail..... No dealer reply but Autotrail came back and said they thought dealer was already closed for Xmas and due to me upcoming trip they offered to lot at it in Factory 3rd Jan after the xmas break. Even to this day the dealer has never responded and Autotrail have been told of this fact !!
So I went on 3rd Jan and they re-sealed leaking Heki and also although not recorded on hab check they re sealed the Locker doors. Needed more time for investigation for damp in offside wall. So we agreed for it to be booked in for April Hence By passing the dealer.

Work is all under warrentee.
Between Jan and April we encountered further issues and these are being dealt with..


----------

